
McCLIM progress report #1 - jackdaniel
https://common-lisp.net/project/mcclim/posts/Progress-report-1.html
======
Tomte
McCLIM still living? That's very surprising and very, very cool.

Pity that it didn't get more active when there was the phase of the "Young
Lispers" a few years back. I fear this project will continue to suffer from
missing mindshare.

~~~
jackdaniel
Well, we're slowly moving forward and attract new users. I'm from this wave of
"young lispers" myself :)

